# htaccess mit referer?



## byo (18. November 2004)

Hallo zusammen 

Ich versuche gerade eine .htaccess zu erstellen um den download nur von meiner Seite aus zu erlauben.

Nur leider Greift der Spass nicht -.-

Laut diverser TUT im Netz stimmt meine Datei



<Files ~ "\.(pdf|xls|tap)$">

ErrorDocument 403 http://www.meineseite.de/error403.html

SetEnvIfNoCase Referer ^http\:\/\/.* Verboten

SetEnvIfNoCase Referer ^http\:\/\/(www\.){0,1}meineseite.de./downloadindex* !Verboten

Order Allow,Deny

Deny from env=Verboten

Allow from all

</Files> 

jedoch kommt man mit dem direkten link ohne Probleme an die Daten



THX für eure Hilfe


----------



## Sven Mintel (19. November 2004)

Das Beispiel funktioniert bei mir.

Das Ganze haut natürlich nur hin, wenn ein Referer vorhanden ist, und er auch korrekt ist.
Hast du mal geprüft, was dein Browser als Referer übermittelt... einige übermitteln nie etwas(kann man im Mozilla bspw. bequem abstellen).
Dann gibts noch diese Privacy-Tools, die verstümmeln den Referer z.T.
Bei einem direkten Aufruf über die Browser-Adresszeile wird natürlich auch nix gesendet.


----------

